
The country where 96% of homes are privately owned - mih
http://www.bbc.com/capital/gallery/20181119-the-country-where-96-of-citizens-own-homes
======
portmanteaufu
> The country where 96% of homes are privately owned

Romania. The country is Romania.

------
LandR
What an insufferable way to present an article! Having to click next to load
each paragraph and image is just idiotic.

I'm not even sure the pictures really having anything to do with the paragraph
for the image.

Idiotic.

~~~
briandear
Didn’t load with my Crystal ad blocker on iOS Safari. Curious if other people
with ad blockers noticed similar behaviors..

------
doombolt
After the USSR fell apart, in Russia you could turn state-owned apartment that
you occupied into your own ownership. Once per person, but basically for free.
This means people who "rented" apartments will now own them.

Fast forward 25 years, and that gave enormous amount of apartment ownership.
Yes, rent market is chaotic since you almost always rent from a private
person. And yes, there's enormous divide between people who inherited an
apartment in a large city and people who for some reason do not have an
apartment of their own and have to rent.

~~~
sys_64738
Thatcher did something similar in the 1980s when she allowed people to buy
public housing at rock bottom rates. Those houses returned to the public stock
before then when the occupants moved or passed. Now they were gone permanently
causing the housing crisis which means lack of rentable properties push those
available skyward to no longer be affordable by 95% of the population.

Thatcher and the tories are the worst things to have been inflicted on the
English people for the last 40 years.

~~~
saaaaaam
British people. It was even worse in Scotland and Wales.

